# Midwest Series Detroit August 14-15th



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Midwest Series comes to Detroit this weekend, August 14th and 15th.

Setup of track will begin friday evening 6:30pm (no practice!). I'll be at the track at 6pm making preperations.

We'll follow standard Midwest Series format and classes. For details about the Midwest Series check out www.midwestseries.com

I have hotels listed on our clubpage: 

http://www.myrcworld.net/publ/publ.asp?pid=8874

For Directions and further hotel info:

http://www.midwestseries.com/mws-detroit.htm


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

*Roger Eely*

I spoke to Roger Eely last night, he called to inform me he couldn't make it to set up. He had an accident at work with an air tool, and a cuttoff wheel hit him in the head near the eye. He may need surgery, but I think he said his eye will heal. He says he's thinking of coming out with his father this weekend, but I told him not to and take care of himself. I guess he really likes coming out for racing. He's one of our biggest helpers at setup and teardown so If you see him wish him well.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Thank You Tom Kelley*

Well, the race is over, and it ended at a very good time. I was able to eat a leisurely diner and make it back to Indy before 11:00pm CST. I want to point out that Tom Kelley directed and scored this event single-handedly. What a Herkulian (sp) effort, and it shall not go un-noticed. Tom, I didn't see you run a car, but I hope you did. If not, it was a wonderful sacrifice on your part to see this race through. Let me be the first to thank you for a wonderful effort.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments David, it was good to see you again too! There was a lot of hard work put in by all our members for this race, not just me. There's just so many to thank, they were all working in the background over the season doing all kinds of things, weather its welding up a new ladder, bringing out the blower, helping out with paint, being there for setup/teardown, spraying the track, or coming out to the meetings. Sure, I didn't get to race much, I think just 2 qualifiers, and that was enough for me. I needed time to get my car prepped for the main but there was more important stuff going on. I derived great pleasure in making sure the race weekend went smoothly for everyone, and ensuring everyone could get home on at a decent hour. 

For those of you who would like to view results from this race in detail I have uploaded them here: 

http://home.comcast.net/~tkelley954/04mws4/IndexFile.html


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Tom - I looked through the results and they are very informative, but how does the Masters 1/8th pull out of that database?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

1/8th masters points are published on the Midwest Series homepage. Since masters driver's race mixed in with 1/8th regular drivers they have to be tallied seperately. Although I made an attempt to put most masters driver's in the same qualifying heat, some ended up in different mains. I think it works out for the better for now because that allows race directors in the series to use less mains (therefore we can get home earlier). As we were finishing this race, the rain started to come in, so we were lucky... funny thing is that the guy who left his car parked next to our driver's stand ended up driving off as we were packing the trailer.

Do not confuse points listed the alycat results i published. Points for masters are listed at the link below.
http://www.midwestseries.com/mws-pointstandings.htm


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Tom - I looked over on the link you provided and saw how the masters worked out. I do want to mention, and I hope Brian sees this, that the Mentor crew had software that would seperated the Masters from the regular 1/8 crew and they were posted for all to see. That helps a lot when you are trying to figure out exactly who you are racing against. I hope that information is provided at all the future races.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

I'm not sure what they had in Mentor, I guess I'll have to take a look at that sheet. I know they are using Jlap and they don't post their results online, because Jlap charges arm and a leg for all those features. With alycat I just generate webpages and upload them to my own server.

At the time you saw this sheet, was that a point sheet for current standings before the race, or was that a qualifying list reflecting the current day's standings? I remember what I saw on the heat results postings in Mentor I saw how they had A final postings on each sheet, something I could do as well, but I chose not to to save paper.

I know with alycat i could post A final updates after each round, but I chose not to print it, mainly because it didn't print on the same page, that sort of thing I'm working with alycat to put into their next version. The standings for the day using mixed classes could maybe posted, it would just take more time to set up, something I would have to figure out ahead of time if possible. Sometimes keeping it simple is the best way, that way there's less time the race director is slowed down.


----------

